# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  ARTAS Robotic Hair Transplant Surgery Draws 70,000 Viewers For LIVE Broadcast

## tbtadmin

To date, last Fridays broadcast is the most viewed live streamed cosmetic surgery procedure in the history of internet broadcasting. Were glad that so many of our loyal TBT listeners, viewers and readers were able to drop by. ARTAS Robotic Hair Transplant Surgery Draws 70,000 Viewers For LIVE Broadcast is a post from: Hair Loss [...]ARTAS Robotic Hair Transplant Surgery Draws 70,000 Viewers For LIVE Broadcast is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Very interesting. I guess this machine could also either confirm or put to bed claims of some donor regeneration with acell using its mapping and reference point capababilites.

Undoubtedly it will be very useful when coming back for a second or third pass to ensure follicles are taken out in the best pattern that leaves minimal patchy spots yet helps to maximise the numbers extracted. I think it could do that a lot better than we manually do it now.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

The ARTAS machine still needs the physician to be very involved in every step, but I agree that it is more accurate than any person.

----------


## amadeus

I'm very interested in learning more about this. Dr. Charles are you going to be offering it?

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I am going to take a good look at the ARTAS. I do think that it could play a important role in the field of hair restoration surgery.

----------


## amadeus

Please let us know how it goes. To me it makes sense that the future of hair transplant surgery will be robotic.

----------

